# Truetype Rhinestone font?



## abarber (Nov 29, 2008)

Does anyone know if this is a truetype font and if it is available for purchase.


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

It is a basic true type font: Brush Script....I don't think it is something you need to purchase; it is usually standard with windows.... Hope this is helpful.


----------



## Allstatesigns (Dec 17, 2013)

If not u can find on dafont.com


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

It's Brush Script font convert into rhinestone design. There is not rhinestone font. All are converted from the truetype fonts.


----------

